# Intro to the Big South?



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm in! Six pack in hand!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Sounds like a shit sandwich with deep shit sauce. Unless the portage routes really need that much trail work.you don't know the run and act like its black rock. Kick your self in the balls before I have to drive their and do it for you. Asshole


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

The Joy of Boating is discovering the River and Yourself. If you have to have a guide it should be because you are unaware of where the put in and take our are or how to avoid the property owners who look at boaters as targets. Running a river with a point to point instruction set removes the joy of discovery.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Mountainbuzz strikes again! Fuck yo ideas and you! Sarcasm aside the haters sort of have a point and the way the flows are this year I doubt this will be the season it happens.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

This does sound like a terrible idea. Big South is a lot different than Black Rock. The best way to do it is to find a friend who's willing to show you down. You can definitely do it with no guide as well. The top half is completely pool drop and especially at low water the lower half has tons of large eddies. I've run a number of rivers/creeks where the descriptions said "guide recommended" and been able to do them completely safely by taking it slowly and carefully. In fact, most of those have gone done as some of my best times on the river. It's a great experience to figure out a run for the first time yourself.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Intro to Yule (all crafts and skill levels welcome) and Upper NSV Lemmings Fest (June 2014), it s all good there will be safety :twisted:....actually agree with KSC -exploring it (not necessarily Big South) yourselves (solo or small group) is more fun and adventurous just have a good idea what you are getting yourself into..don 't want to get in over your head too much, just a little....pool drop, .not boxed in, kinda low, an intermediate /advanced boater can survive runs with more serious stuff with portages...get into otherwise inacesssble spectacular areas and boat what you can...


----------



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Probably not a good idea. If anyone is that anxious and can't find a guide they could always hike in there. I know the trail from the take out goes all the way to cool world (bottom section). Not sure it goes to the top bit I bet it does. 

Hike in 1 day, if you're ready after that then go rally your group. That's how a few of us have approached it.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Mike...I guess you prove the old saying that "common sense ain't so common anymore!" Please do us a favor and learn to read AND comprehend before speaking.

If you didn't know Big South is NOTHING like Black Rock...and nobody said it was (hence the "and comprehend" statement). The suggestion that someone said find some friends who have run it is what I intended. But for people without a core group it would be nice for them to join a goup if they have proven skills...Mike, you could even join my group if you felt up for it! If you didn't take it that way (Mike) then please don't reproduce.


----------



## Skillkilla (Mar 29, 2011)

don't mess with the doctor hillbillies. big south huh ? whos gonna lead the charge ? big boy pants - anyone ? didn't think so. were pushing it and going big, stay on foxton and air up your ducky.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Gannon are you some kind of special idiot?


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

everyone's right.... except c.m. it's there, not their.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

caspermike said:


> Gannon are you some kind of special idiot?


A good piece of advice I once heard was "Never argue with an idiot...people watching may not be able to tell the difference!" Therefore, I'll choose not to argue with you since people are watching!

Now get off the buzz and actually go paddlin!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Dude I double lapped big timber yesterday, what did you do? That right good luck on that newbie big south day. Dumb ass 

Also heading to west rosebud here in a bit. Don't need your momma to guide me down that either..

Looks like you are the one not paddling! 

If you are really that mad that you came up with some stupid ass idea and somebody calls you out on it get real you jabroni. 

Lets have a newbie clarks fork box day. Yeah fucking totally!

If you have to put some janki ass newbi day to get on any new runs your a tool. Simple as that.. If you want to be serious it would take a keg for somebody to actually want to take you down big south. That's probably why no body has called you up to hit it.. 

I know I wouldn't cause uh your crew is to core for more

Maybe a stikine newbie day would be even better.


----------



## bluesky (Sep 11, 2005)

CM, there's a line that the vast majority of truly respectful buzzards don't cross when they're trashtalking, and you manage to cross it in nearly every post you make. If it sounds vulgar and nasty just don't say it. I was honestly surprised by the defense you got from fellow posters a month or so back when someone else called you out on being so unpleasant, so you must be a nicer person in person, away from the relative anonymity of the internet. If you think a beginner yardsale sh*tshow training on Big South is a terrible idea then attack the idea, not the person. Let's try to evolve a little during this lifetime.

By the way, "jabroni" was funny, all the rest of your namecalling just ugly.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Wahh Wah, wait that's the sound of my sheep. You guys are soft


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Sheep!? Where?


----------



## bluesky (Sep 11, 2005)

No, I actually think that's the sound of the air escaping from your sheep...


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

mike you are truly a douche


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Getting original their jimbo, gonna have to give you an award for that post.


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

Did someone say Stikine newbie day?!!! I've got my six pack ready!


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

bluesky said:


> CM, there's a line that the vast majority of truly respectful buzzards don't cross when they're trashtalking, and you manage to cross it in nearly every post you make. If it sounds vulgar and nasty just don't say it. I was honestly surprised by the defense you got from fellow posters a month or so back when someone else called you out on being so unpleasant, so you must be a nicer person in person, away from the relative anonymity of the internet. If you think a beginner yardsale sh*tshow training on Big South is a terrible idea then attack the idea, not the person. Let's try to evolve a little during this lifetime.
> 
> By the way, "jabroni" was funny, all the rest of your namecalling just ugly.


Hey Bluesky...take Mike with a grain of salt...think of him like a little terrier on a leash (I.e. MTbuzz is the leash)...they bark like they are going to kill someone but take off the leash and they run for the nearest lap. Everytime I've talked to him in person I've never heard him utter a curse word.


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

Gannon, every now and then you have an OK idea, this is not one of them. BS is a whole different pancake from BlackRock.


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

Gannon, BTW you started a thread that made caspermike look remotely intelligent...shame on you.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

That proves how good of a person I am...I can make anybody look good via a unique angle!


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

casper mike IS a douche ..... work on your grammer douche .


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Grammar is spelled with an "a" just so you know...

You sir are overly sensitive.. Must have been on the teet to long


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

lol


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Chrispy just got charred...


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

caspermike said:


> Grammar is spelled with an "a" just so you know...
> 
> You sir are overly sensitive.. Must have been on the teet to long


Well if we're being the grammar police... too long


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

smauk2 said:


> Well if we're being the grammar police... too long


That would be spelling, not grammar...


----------



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

gannon_w said:


> A good piece of advice I once heard was "Never argue with an idiot...people watching may not be able to tell the difference!"


I have also heard it this way
"Don't argue with an idiot. They will drag you to their level an beat you with experience"


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

bluesky said:


> I was honestly surprised by the defense you got from fellow posters a month or so back when someone else called you out on being so unpleasant, so you must be a nicer person in person, away from the relative anonymity of the internet.


Fortunately for him he is.


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

buzzards had thick skin years ago. now its a bunch of touchy feely wimps. wonder what chunderboy or grif would say


----------



## bluesky (Sep 11, 2005)

Oh alright, I give up. CM, you so much act like a douche (name-calling, how liberating!), but apparently not when you pull your itchy little fingers away from the keyboard and get into a kayak. My old fashioned self still doesn't think it's cool to be purposefully petty, small minded, arrogant, etc. etc., but I can completely understand the soulhealing ways of water and gravity. I sure hope I don't meet you online any more than I have to, but I look forward to meeting you on the river (and not knowing you're caspermike so I don't get all high-minded and judgemental  )

By the way, if someone wanted to hold a Big South for BS virgins, I'll be there with my turkey leg, video camera, and ducky!


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

so can somebody show me down BS on Tuesday or what? i'm way comfortable with dudes i don't know making bad decisions for me.

i'll have plenty of beers, like to snuggle, and give awesome HJs


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

colorado_steve said:


> buzzards had thick skin years ago. now its a bunch of touchy feely wimps. wonder what chunderboy or grif would say


That's because everybody now gets a participant's ribbon and no scores are kept so everybody wins!


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Seems like the winter bitching and internet beatdowns have begun early this year. We obviously need more water. Any chance of you guys moving on and stopping with the personal attacks?


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks guys for the entertainment! It's been a year or so (almost two) since I've been on here (the buzz), and by the looks of it.....I haven't missed too much.... Mike's still haggling everyone...and everyone's still all upset! Ha Haaaa!!! He's been giving people shit on here for years....and he always makes me laugh when people take it to heart! Gannon...you are my bro as well....love ya....but probably not the best idea...even though I know you can make it through that run just fine....on another note.... I just have to laugh at this entire thread and all of the responses! I love it! Keep up the haggling mike! These post's help get me through the work day! Ha Haaaaa!!! Cheers! -Nick (BURN)


----------

